

Show HN: Momentum – Automated marketing for solo founders - revorad

Hi HN, today I&#x27;m launching Momentum, a new service to help you find users and customers for your apps and services.<p>Check it out - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;momentum.getgini.com<p>I have seen many developers here on HN who build awesome stuff but then struggle with the marketing.<p>Momentum is designed for solo developers who don&#x27;t have the time or skills for promoting their apps and services. It helps you find the most relevant blogs, websites, forums, journalists, social influencers in your target market. It also makes a tailored content marketing plan and helps you optimise your marketing site.<p>It&#x27;s basically like Hubspot for solo entrepreneurs.<p>I&#x27;d love for you to check it out and give me your feedback. Thanks!
======
akimc
Just to understand well what I will get if I pay for this service.

Am I going to receive all the blog post / video interview by email ? or do I
connect to your website and get all the marketing package ?

is there a dashboard where I can see stats and all ?

is it possible to get a feel at how it looks in your landing pages ?

It seems like a really good product, you're on something don't give up !

~~~
revorad
You will get a content plan with templates. For example, you will be able to
make an interview questionnaire for industry experts, we'll find experts and
get an interview for your blog every week. On our higher plans, you will also
be able to get well-researched articles written.

There's no dashboard at the moment, but might be something I consider adding
later on.

The marketing plan is tailored for each customer, so if you're interested,
please sign up with your details and I'll be in touch.

Thanks for the interest and pointing out the typo!

------
sharemywin
once you provide me with a list of relevant blogs, websites, forums,
journalists, social influencers in my target market what do I do with that
list?

~~~
revorad
You will get specific actions for each suggestion (some automatically done for
you, some manual). It won't be just a list of sites.

------
lhorie
Looks interesting. Signing up to try it out.

~~~
revorad
Thanks lhorie!

~~~
lhorie
What's the typical turnaround time for responding to sign ups? It said I'd be
contacted shortly, but I haven't received a confirmation email or anything so
I'm not sure it went through.

------
revorad
Clickable link - [http://momentum.getgini.com](http://momentum.getgini.com)

~~~
bryanjoseph
Dig the concept. Very cool

~~~
revorad
Thanks Bryan!

